# GDG's Harvest



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok so I didn't lay mine out all pretty like Tallslim's , but thats because i'VE BEEN WAY TOO STONED ...( oops! damn caps lock0) so needless to say I think I got the whole trichomes thing right on since I can hardly see straIGHT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nice pics GreenDayGirl. Great job on your grow. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree B. Grunt. but on the note I'll take that big bud, and that one, oh yeah and the other bigun. hahahaha.

Looks great. You gonna be smokin in no time.


----------



## tallslim (Apr 10, 2006)

hall yeah GDg, good looking friut. so do you know how many weeks it took to finish flowering?  CONGRATS all the way!


----------



## tallslim (Apr 10, 2006)

our plants were done at the same time, how cute.


----------



## tallslim (Apr 10, 2006)

those are some big colas.  please let us know what your dry weight is?


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 10, 2006)

alsome GDG, that is one beautiful beo'ch you got there glad you got that thing fegert out. smoke some for [email protected]!!


----------



## tallslim (Apr 10, 2006)

GDG, you son't have to lay yours out like tallslim.  your plants will make you happy.


----------



## A.K. (Apr 10, 2006)

god that looks nice i wish i had that right now


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Tallslim, it was seeing those pictures of your "crystal" plant when i first joined that inspired me by the way. is that the same plant you just harvested? i just showed pics of some of the tops and a couble of "B" buds, I've got two rows strung all across my grow room with buds hanging one by one by one all across (stinky!) I'll be interested in their dry weight as well. (drying them nice and slow though) if the sample I fast dryed is any indication of how potent its going to be...damn! I won't be smpking a whole lot first thing in the AM or I might as well stay in bed! 7 1/2 weeks in flower.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 10, 2006)

looks great GDG....and i guess by your bakedness its a good smoke report too


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes indeed! .


----------

